# [REVIEW] Streacom F1C



## derBoo (2. August 2012)

Streacom - ein relativ junger Hersteller von PC Gehäusen zeigt, wie man moderne Hardware in Aluminium verpacken kann. Dabei fällt in erster Linie der minimalistische und funktionelle Aufbau der Gehäuse auf. Streacom hat in seinem umfangreichen Produktportfolio unter anderem diverse Fanless Gehäuse, eine Entwicklung die jeder zu schätzen weiss, der sich jemals mit dieser Materie auseinander gesetzt hat. Streacom verbindet dabei schlichte Eleganz, gepaart mit absoluter Stille bei einer kompakten Bauweise. Aber auch die aktiv belüfteten Gehäuse sind definitiv einen Blick wert, wenn man einen kleinen und formschönen HTPC neben dem Fernseher sein eigen nennen möchte. Darum nehmen wir uns heute das kleine F1C einmal genauer vor und bauen daraus einen kleinen aber feinen HTPC. Dabei sei angemerkt, es handelt sich um mein erstes Review, habt bitte daher etwas Nachsicht mit mir und meinem Test. Auch sind die Bilder teilweise nicht die besten geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klein, kleiner, F1C... so könnte man denken, wenn man die schlicht und doch edel wirkende Verpackung das erste man in den Händen hält. Auf jeden Fall verspricht diese, das man da was sehr kleines und leichtes vor sich auf dem Schreibtisch hat. Fast schon unglaublich, das in diesem Karton ein vollwertiger PC Platz haben soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei ist die Verpackung kaum größer als das Gehäuse selbst und verzichtet komplett auf reisserische Aufmachungen oder buntes bewerben von Features. Schlicht ist die Devise. Schwarz, Firmenlogo und ein handschriftlich gesetzter Haken im "Silver or Black" Feld. Nach dem Öffnen fällt der weisse Stoff auf, in dem das Gehäuse nochmals eingepackt ist. Verpackungen öffnen kann ja soviel Freude bereiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem Verpackungen beiseite geworfen wurden fällt einem nur noch ein einziges Wort ein: EDEL! Der erste Eindruck nach dem Auspacken ist überwältigend. Ich habe schon viele ITX Gehäuse in den Händen gehabt, aber das F1C toppt alle. Hier scheint auf den ersten Blick alles zu stimmen, ja jede (meiner) Erwartung(en) scheint erfüllt zu sein. Ich bevorzuge nämlich ein möglich cleanes Äußeres, ohne schnörkel, ohne Frontanschlüsse, ohne viel Blingbling. Und genau das erfüllt das F1C fast zu 100%. Etwas störend wirkt der Plexiglass Einsatz für das IR Modul. Sicherlich ein tolles Feature, stört es doch aber die Optik und bleibt bei mir (vorerst) ungenutzt. Sinn macht es nur, wenn man den optional erhältlichen IR Empfänger von Streacom erwirbt, welche mit knapp 23,- Euro inklusive Fernbedienung erfreulich günstig ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ähnlichkeiten zum frühen Mac Mini sind nicht zu verleugnen, obgleich das Gehäuse mit etwas größeren Abmessungen daher kommt, als der "alte Apfel". Mir gefällt das Streacom Design ausgesprochen gut und sollte sich in fast jedem Wohnzimmer gut in die TV Landschaft einpflegen. Und ja, nicht nur der Apfel kommt einem in den Sinn, wenn man das Gehäuse betrachtet, sondern auch der Amiga Mini, welcher grade (zu horrenden Preisen) den Markt betritt. Dabei besteht der Amiga Mini aus genau diesem Gehäuse und wurde lediglich mit ein paar Gravuren aufgepeppt. 

Gucken wir uns doch mal die Hersteller Spezifikationen an: 

*Material: Aluminum, 3.5mm Wandstärke
verfügbare Farben: Silber / Schwarz 
Motherboard: mITX Formfaktor
Festplatten: 2 x 2,5" HDD
Optische Laufwerke : 1 x Slim slot loading Laufwerk, linksseitiger Auswurfsknopf
Gehäusekühlung: 1 x 40 x 40 x 10mm Lüfter (nicht mitgeliefert) 
Abmessungen: 197 × 197 × 75mm 
Stomversorgung: PicoPSU & AC Adapter (nicht mitgeliefert)
Fernbedienung: MCE kompatibler IR Receiver & Fernbedienung (nicht mitgeliefert)
Gewicht: 1,6kg​*
Wie bei bei vielen anderen Gehäusen fällt der Lieferumfang des F1C sehr gering aus. Sicherlich nicht grundlos, will man bei einem HTPC-build die Hardware seiner Wahl einbauen und sich nicht über einen herstellerseitigen Lüfter ärgern, der nur die Preis in die Höhe getrieben hätte und dann zusammen mit dem Verpackungsmaterial den Weg in die Wertstofftonne findet. So liegen dem F1C neben einem Beutel mit unterschiedlichen Schrauben (welche alle nach Abmessungen sortiert in Zip-Beuteln verpackt wurden) und einem Halter für den Lüfter keine weiteren Teile bei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer das F1C so nutzen möchte, wie es der Hersteller vorgesehen hat, muss nochmal zum Händler und, neben der geplanten Hardware, ein internes Slot-In-DVD/BluRay Laufwerk mit linkseitigem Auswurfsknopf sowie ein ca. 150 Watt starkes Netzteil im PicoPSU Format erwerben. Dieses gibt es bei e***.de oder aber auch bei Händlern, welche das Streacom Gehäuse führen. Außerdem empfiehlt es sich einen kleinen 40mm Lüfter sowie kurze(!) Sata Kabel mit in den Warenkorb zu legen. Prinzipiell kein Problem, nur ist das mit dem Laufwerk und dem Auswurfsknopf so eine Sache. Man findet sie nämlich kaum. Selbst wenn man bei eBay ein Produkt findet und das Bild genau das verspricht, was man sucht, bekommt man auf Nachfrage oft folgende Antwort:

_Hallo,

dies kann leider von Lieferung zu Lieferung wechseln.

mit freundlichen Grüßen xxx  _

Allerdings ist Streacom dabei, dieses "Problem" zu überarbeiten und wird in naher Zukunft dieses Problem gelöst haben.


Eine Besonderheit stellt der Aufbau des Gehäuses dar. So ist das Chassis scheinbar aus einem stranggezogenen Aluminium-Profil geschnitten worden, welches mit einer Wandstärke von über 3mm überzeugt. Die Bodenplatte ist mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt und ist mit fest montieren Abstandshaltern versehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bodenplatte ist mit dem Gehäuse verchraubt und ist mit fest montieren Abstandshaltern versehen. Damit Vibrationen aus dem Inneneren möglichst stark gedämpft an den Standplatz, etwa das TV Rack, weitergegeben werden, steht das F1C auf vier Standfüßen, welche in einem ehr altmodisch wirkendem Goldton daher kommen und an ihrer Unterseite eine ca. 2mm starke Lage Moosgummi besitzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Weiterhin stehen neben den Standfüssen weitere Lüftungsschlitze zur Verfügung, sodass der optionale 40mm Lüfter  über einen entstehenden Unterdruck kühle Luft durch die Schlitze der Unter- und Rückseite nachstömen lässt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der eigentliche Gehäusekörper hat links und rechts Lüftungsbohrungen, wobei die auf der rechten Seite mit dem 40mm ausgestattet werden können. Auf der linken Seite lässt sich kein Lüfter montieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Rückseite befinden sich auch noch einmal Lüfungsschlitze über dem IO Schild, welche sich fast über die gesamte Gehäusebreite erstrecken sowie eine Bohrung für den Stromanschluss der PSU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Deckel des Gehäuses ist ein 2mm starkes Alublech, welches in den Ecken Inlets aus Stahl hat, um, mit den im Gehäuse verklebten Magneten, einen halbwegs sicheren Verschluss des Gehäuses zu gewährleisten. Ansonsten ist der Deckel wunderbar passgenau gearbeitet und scheint fast spaltfrei in das Gehäuse zu passen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Verarbeitung des F1C ist tadellos. Es gibt keine Spaltmaße, das IO Schild passt absolut perfekt in das Case, die Kanten wurden sauber entgratet und die Eloxierung ist wunderbar gleichmäßig. Man könnte fast denken, das Gehäuse besteht aus einem Stück Aluminium. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz besondere Aufmerksamkeit verdienen meinermeinung nach die Bedienelemente. So ist der Power- und auch der Auswurbutton komplett aus, ebenfalls eloxiertem, Aluminium gedreht. Bei diesem Gehäuse wurde wirklich zu 99,5% auf Kunststoff verzichtet. Das spiegelt sich auch in den Bedienelementen und ihrer Passgenauigkeit wieder. Soviel Alu habe ich bisher bei keinem Case gesehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Zwischenfazit: Das F1C ist eines der kompaktesten Gehäuse, das ich jemals in meinen Fingern gehabt habe. Die Verarbeitung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben 
und wirkt edel und dennoch schlicht. Es sind nur wenige Bearbeitungsspuren zu erkennen und diese nur an Stellen, wo man im späteren Betrieb nicht hinsehen kann. Die sandgestrahlte Oberfläche ist absolut gleichmäßig eloxiert, es sind keinerlei Flecken zu erkennen. Der erste Eindruck nach dem Unboxing ist schlicht und ergreifend: Genial.  

Der Einbau der Komponenten sollte eigentlich kein größeres Problem darstellen und wird im nächsten Beitrag genauer unter die Lupe genommen. _





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derBoo (2. August 2012)

*Der Einbau der Hardware. *

Kleine Gehäuse haben oft die Eigenart, sich gegen den Einbau der Hardware zu wehren  Auch hier punktet das F1C, denn man hat beim Zusammenbau nie das Gefühl, das man irgendwo eingeklemmt wird oder man jetzt doch den 5 Jahren Nachbarsjungen fragt, ob er mal bitte kurz den Stecker aufs Mainboard schieben kann, weil man mit der eigenen Hand am CPU Kühler nicht mehr vorbei kommt  Wer logisch vorgeht, der hat bei diesem Gehäuse garantiert keine Probleme. An dieser Stelle kurz eine Auflistung meiner Hardware:

_- i3 2125
- P8H77-I
- 8GB Corsair Vengeance
- Akasa K25 Low Profile CPU Kühler
- 120GB Intel 330 
- Slot In DVD Brenner (mit linksseitiger Auswurftaste)
- 150W Pico PSU
- 40x40x10 Noiseblocker BlackSilent XM1
_

Problematisch wirds beim Einbau bei einigen Dingen, die aber keine Probleme mehr sind, sobald man darüber Bescheid weiss.

Beginnen tut man wie üblich mit dem Einbau des IO Panels. Das passt perfekt in die dafür vorgesehene Aussparung. Man braucht hier, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Gehäusen, fast keinerlei Kraftaufwand. Passt perfekt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter geht es mit der Montage des kleinen 40mm Lüfters auf dem mitgelieferten Rahmen. Auch hier gibt es keine Probleme, Schrauben sind dem 
Lüfter als auch dem Gehäuse beiliegend. Die Lüfterhalterung wird dann von der Unterseite des Gehäuse verschraubt und so vorläufig mit nur einer Schraube in Position gehalten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei passt die Kombination von SSD und 40mm Lüfter perfekt in das Gehäuse. Eigentlich bleibt sogar noch etwas Luft, so das der Hersteller das Lüfterblech noch auf 50mm Lüfter adaptieren könnte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach kann man ohne Probleme das Mainbord einsetzen. Die Abstandshalter passen perfekt und so rutscht das Board saugend-schmatzend in die dafür vorgesehene Position. Vorher habe ich natürlich die CPU, den mitgelieferten Boxed Kühler sowie den Arbeitsspeicher verbaut. Ein Fehler, wie sich dann zeigte. Der Boxed Kühler passt nicht in das F1C. Er ist einfach zu hoch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Das Gehäuse erlaubt lediglich CPU-Kühler mit einer Höhe von maximal 39,5mm.* Leider wurde man in keinem Dokument oder auf der Webseite des Herstellers darauf hingewiesen. Also ist man nun gezwungen die Arbeit niederzulegen und sich nach einem passenden Kühler umzusehen. Ich habe mit dabei für den Akasa K25 entschieden, welcher mit einer Höhe von 29,5mm dann ohne Probleme passen sollte. Wie man dann, trotz eines so winzigen Kühlers, dort noch eine SSD verbauen soll, das bleibt mir ein Rätsel und somit bleibt es bei meinem HTPC bei einer einzelnen SSD. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann folgt die Montage des DVD-Laufwerk. Eigentlich eine einfache Sache, nur an dieser Stelle ein Hinweis: Wer die (gefühlt) "kleinsten Schrauben der Welt"
verbaut, sollte mit Sorgfalt vorgehen. Die Slim Line DVD/BluRay Laufwerke sind äußerst empfindlich und könnten ihren Dienst verweigern, wenn man die Schrauben zu fest anzieht. Also dort nicht übertreiben, sonst macht das Laufwerk unter Umständen komische Dinge. Auch die Montage des Laufwerkhalters im F1C ist mit Sorgfalt durchzuführen, denn der Auswurfknopf liegt nur lose in der Bohrung und wird von hinten durch das Laufwerk gegen herrausfallen gesichert. Wer nicht aufpasst, muss das Gehäuse nach eben diesem kleinen Knopf absuchen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Was auch noch ein kleines Rätsel war, in der Anleitung und auch auf den Steckern wird nicht erläutert, was die Power LED und was der Einschaltknopf ist. Auch die Anleitung schweigt sich diesbezüglich aus. Abhilfe schaffte das Manual der Streacom Fernbedienung, wo diese Informationen ersichtlich sind. Ansonsten ist die F1C Anleitung (Link zur Downloadseite) wirklich super gemacht. 

Nachdem man das ganze System zusammengebaut hat, findet man sogar noch Platz um die Kabel sauber zu verlegen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zusammengebaut und... festgestellt das am Power Button etwas nicht hinhaut. Er klickt einfach nicht, wenn man ihn betätigt. Also alles nochmal zurück und... ja, wie bekommt man das Gehäuse denn wieder auf? Eigentlich ganz einfach, indem man einen schmalen Schraubendreher durch die Lüftungsschlitze steckt und die Platte oben hochdrückt. So wird es auch in der hervorragenden Anleitung erklärt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Power Button. Es stelle sich herraus, das ich das Blech, welches die Elektronik zum einschalten enthält, leicht verkantet verschraubt hatte. An der Unterseite des Gehäuses die entsprechenden Schrauben kurz lösen und vorsichtig wieder anziehen, Problem gelöst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Zwischenfazit nach dem Zusammenbau: Top. Auch wenn es einige kleinere Stolperfallen gibt, so lässt sich der HTPC auf Basis des F1C wirklich super zusammenbauen. 
Nicht ganz so toll ist, das man nicht drauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, das der Intel Boxed Kühler nicht passt. Und was mich wirklich interessiert, ist wie man eine zweite SSD/HDD über dem CPU Kühler montieren kann  Selbst mit dem sehr flachen Akasa Lüfter passt an diese Stelle keine weitere Festplatte. _





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derBoo (2. August 2012)

Hier noch ein paar verschiedene Ansichten. Und ich sollte vieleicht die Kamerawahl nochmal überdenken, noch habe ich
4 Tage Rückgabemöglichkeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ansichten*


----------



## fixi (20. August 2012)

Cooler Bericht! Danke!
Habe das gleiche Gehäuse! Welches DVD Laufwerk und welches Netzteil (jeweilige Typenbezeichnung) hast Du verbaut?
Passt in das Gehäuse noch eine Grafikkarte rein? Eher nicht, oder?!


----------



## cores (19. September 2012)

Danke für den schönen Bericht und die ganzen Bilder, ist für mich sehr nützlich, da ich bisher nur Erfahrung mit größeren Gehäusen gemacht habe aber mir nun wahrscheinlich auch einen neuen HTPC zusammenbauen möchte. Dabei ist mir dieses schicke Gehäuse auch ins Auge gestochen 

Da ich auf ein optisches Laufwerk verzichten möchte gleich die Frage: Den "Haltekäfig" für das ODD braucht man nicht zu montieren, hoffe ich. Stimmt das? Wenn dem so wäre könnte man ja einen etwas größeren Kühler verwenden, der dann, so mein Gedanke, auch leiser ist. Was meinst du wie hoch der Kühler/Lüfter sein darf ohne diesen ODD-Käfig?
Wie laut ist eigentlich deine Konfiguration? Ich nehme mal an aus zwei Metern wird man die Lüfter schon hören, aber ist das Geräusch noch erträglich? Ich bin da schon etwas empfindlich, gerade beim Film schauen.

Wäre super wenn du dazu schonmal etwas sagen könntest, mir fallen bestimmt noch paar Fragen ein 

LG


----------



## fixi (3. Oktober 2012)

@cores: 
Ja den Laufwerkskäfig kannst Du weglassen wenn Du kein DVD/Blueray Laufwerk einbauen willst. Damit gewinnst Du einiges an Höhe für den Kühler!

Ich habe mir auch das Gehäuse geholt.
Vielleicht findest Du hier ein paar Antworten auf Deine Fragen:

sehr flacher Kühler für AMD A8 3850 - ComputerBase Forum

*@derBoo:


Ich habe das gleiche Gehäuse. Wie und wo hast Du den Empfänger für die Fernbedienung verbaut? Könntest Du davon evtl. auch noch Fotos machen?! Ich weiß nicht so recht wo und wie ich das Teil unterbringen soll.
Mein größstes Problem die Fernbedienungsplatine anzuschließen!
Ich habe folgendes Modell: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...edia-Empfaenger-und-Fernbedienung::20026.html

Bei streacom auf der Webseite gibt es aber nur das Anschlussschema von einem anderen Model: http://www.streacom.com/products/irrc/

Die Verkabelung ist anders!!! Wo steht wie ich das Teil anschließen kann????
*


----------



## cores (4. Oktober 2012)

Wärst du so lieb und misst mal nach, wie hoch der CPU-Kühler/Lüfter sein darf wenn man die Halterung fürs Laufwerk weglässt?
Wenn ich dich im anderen Thread richtig verstanden habe beträgt die maximale Höhe mit Halterung 39-40mm, richtig? Schon seltsam dass Streacom auf ihrer Homepage nur 34mm angeben, sind wohl noch etwas Sicherheiten mit eingerechnet.

PS: Wieso kaufst du dir einen AMD für so ein kleines Gehäuse?? *schnellweg*


----------



## philvip (13. November 2012)

Hi,
ich habe gleiches vor und würde auch gerne das F1C Case als HTPC / Medienplayer verwenden. Die Hardware soll in etwa ähnlich aussehen: HTPC Zusammenstellung (bin absoluter Laie auf dem Gebiet und über jeden Ratschlag dankbar).

Jetzt wurde mir in diversen Foren aufgrund des kleinen Cases davon abgeraten weil es einfach zu heiß wird. Als CPU Lüfter gibt es auch nicht wirklich viele Alternativen, habe den Akasa K25 und Thermaltake Slim X3 (CL-P0534) gefunden die passen könnten?!

Wie sieht das Ganze denn bei dir Hitzetechnisch / Geräuschemäßig aus mit dem Akasa K25.

Und wie ist die Leistung mit dem i3 2125? Auch bezüglich des 24p Bug's mit dem I3 sandy Prozessor?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Grüße


----------

